# tesco deliveries - v.few slots for last two weeks



## haroldsxxx (26 Feb 2017)

Used to be no problem booking a slot for tesco home delivery (dublin 8) within 24 or 48 hours. Last week, there were no slots within a WEEK. This week a few daytime slots tomorrow Monday but apart from that only one two hour slot in the next week.

A home delivery service that cannot provide an evening delivery slot until eight days after the order surely cannot survive very long. What is going on?

Is this the experience of other regular tesco online customers?
Is it to do with the strike action?


----------



## dub_nerd (26 Feb 2017)

Looks normal to me (south Dublin, served from Tesco, Bloomfields, Dun Laoghaire). Right now there are two slots gone for tomorrow, one the next day and every other slot is free for the next week.


----------



## huskerdu (26 Feb 2017)

I would agree that its bad service. It might be due to the strike. 

Im a regular user in South Dublin and no problems last week and lots of slots for next week.


----------



## emmt (29 Mar 2017)

As an aside, do people normally give the driver a tip?


----------



## MrEarl (29 Mar 2017)

Hello,

I have never and doubt I will ever give the driver a tip - the are paid by Tesco to deliver and we pay Tesco.  Some of them are very nice guys, but if I was to go around tipping everyone who was nice that just did their job, guess who'd be all out of money pretty quickly ?

As for the shortage of availability that *haroldsxxx* has asked about, perhaps the Tesco delivery location has now got a lot more customers than it used to have and needs to take on more vehicles and drivers, or change some of their current drivers shifts around ? .. phone Tesco and put a bit of pressure on them regarding the lack of availability of drivers at your preferred times would be my suggestion.


----------



## dub_nerd (29 Mar 2017)

I definitely don't tip them, and would consider it completely insane apart from I recognise in it the neurotic Irish need to be liked.


----------



## amtc (30 Mar 2017)

No I don't tip. They are employees. I do tip takeaway drivers. 

I think the lack of slots was due to the strike at the time. I live in Dublin 15 but I know all deliveries come from Clearwater


----------



## MrEarl (30 Mar 2017)

From what I can see, Tesco have been losing market share... so I'd imagine anyone phoning up to complain about availability and hinting at taking their business to SuperValue's delivery service might get a bit of love from Tesco


----------

